# Snow Goats



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

It snowed here on friday I think, and the temps have stayed below freezing ever since. At first they were pretty upset about it, but now they are over it lol. I on the other hand, get more and more fed up with it each day LOL.

This is from the first day


Fae, with honey in the background


This photo of ke$ha scratching her head cracks me up


Adorable little Saffron


Pepper, shes 1 year old today!


Poit doesnt want anything to do with it though. She hangout at the edge of the arena, while the other does went out and browsed lol
b

Mace on his igloo. I love his coloring


A hilarious photo of him that I took today


Salt being his handsome self


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful goats you have, I love the blue eyed buck!! We love winter on the East Coast.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Poit is such a doll!  I love your buck, too. Great pictures!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty goats! I like them all


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, you got some real snow in Lebanon! Central Oregon's snow is finally going away-yay! My young packer prospects weren't sure about their first snow but my adult saanen boy reveled in it. The does hung out in the barn and let me know how displeased they were with the whole weather situation. My ober baby-it was cool stuff!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pics audrey....cute goaties 

I am sick of winter already here too! Tonight it's a whopping 19 degrees out...and my house needs work so it's drafty :eyeroll: Right now my feet are frozen!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you guys! 

DD Yeah, I live on this side of the mountains for a reason dang it! I don't like this stuff and its not supposed to do this here LOL! 

NYgoatmom I hear you, our house is really poorly insulated, and I am constantly cold too! Makes it SO hard to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So adorable! I remember when those babies were tiny and when Poit was a big fat momma!  She's so pretty


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Poit is for sure a farm favorite. She is such a kind nanny goat. Her new thing is that if you scratch behind her ears just right, she lifts a leg just like a dog does LOL! Shes hopefully 2 weeks pregnant with her very last litter of kids ever, salt is the sire obviously. Will for sure be blue eyes, hoping for lots of moonspots too!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with you and Poit - forget this nonsense and I'm pretty much over it!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow what beauties. They love the snow!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! Thankfully, the rain came and melted all the snow away! Everyone is much happier now lol.


----------

